# Predator 3500 generator



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the harbor freight predator 3500 inverter generator? Wondering if this would run travel trailer ac. Trailer is 50amp and acâ€™s are 13.5 and 15k


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

3500 watts should run one of the AC units but not both at the same time.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Check the generator, most have start up power but running is a bit less. I bought a Champion 3400 Inverter from Home Depot, quiet and will handle a 15k rv a/c with no problems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Predator 3500 is great. I love mine. But, it won't run 2 unless you have a load manger like Grand Design's Momentums have or a product called a Easy Start. Or you run 2 with a parallel kit.
https://www.microair.net/collections/easystart-soft-starters


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

I use this generator and it will not run two 15k ac's. 
Cabela's Outdoorsman 3800/4750-Watt Remote Start Generator


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Will run one, not both of the A/Cs.


Love mine. 2600 hours so far. $70 starter my only break down.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Easy enough to check. Volts X amps = watts. So if your a/c pulls 12 amps at 120 volts, it should run on 1440 watts. Start amps are going to be higher, so your gen will probably need 2k watts to start the a/c. Another thing to check is to make sure the gen output rating is running power and not surge power. If you are running the gen at near max power, it may last a day.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I borrowed a 4k (don't remember brand) and it wouldn't run mine, single 15k AC. Bought a 5500 and it does great. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I know a lot of guys using them on the competition bbq trail and the run 1 ac no problem. They are a good buy, and will last a good while if you keep the oil changed. They have an air intake glitch so look up the video to fix it.

When they go bad throw them away and buy a new unit.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I am not so sure about 3500. It's absolutely going to run one of them. If you want two of them be run, you should look for something more powerful, at least 5000. I have Westinghouse 7500, it's enough for everything I need. There is a remote start function that I really like, it can work for long. Can recommend it, you can search the net, there are good reviews about generators. https://homemakerguide.com/best-dual-fuel- You can find some useful tips about choosing and comparing different options.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Northern tool sells this generator in a different color. They also offer a 6500 watt version. It costs more, about as much as a Honda 3000. You might want to look into that if you need both a/câ€™s.


----------

